# Exemption question



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how long it typically takes MPTC to grant an Advisory letter regarding a training academy exemption? I just sent off all my training records today, so they should get my packet by Monday or Tuesday...any prior out-of-state laterals care to tell me how long it took? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

*We have and officer on my department that came from NYPD and it took him about two months to get his exemption.*


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

You have to be hired by a PD in Mass already to get an exemption.


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

*You don't have to be employed to get an Advisory letter, 2886 is talking about this:*

*In order to determine whether they might qualify for this, an individual may request an Advisory letter. To request such a letter, an individual needs to submit the following paperwork to the Exemptions Coordinator for review:

*
*copy of the Basic Recruit Curriculum of the academy they attended
*
*breakdown of course titles and course hours
*
*total hours of curriculum
*
*copy of graduation certificate
*
*current resume*
*An Advisory letter will be provided to the transferring police officer and will contain a statement that would suggest a favorable or unfavorable Permanent Exemption would be forthcoming. This letter could be forwarded to a police department chief and/or the appointing authority, who would apply for a Permanent Exemption on behalf of the police officer.*


----------



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

DPD6860 said:


> *We have and officer on my department that came from NYPD and it took him about two months to get his exemption.*


I guess now I just have to play the waiting game...thanks for the info!


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

It takes a while. If you are coming from NH, don't waste your time. You will not be granted an exemption even though their academy is residential etc. Keep on them, because they seem to put it off. Good luck. Stay safe.


----------

